
Fears grow that WW2 wreck could explode on Kent coast (2019) - dredmorbius
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/17/fresh-fears-ss-richard-montgomery-wartime-wreck-kent-explosive-munitions
======
dredmorbius
6,000 tonnes of WWII munitions lie in shallow waters of the Thames estuary,
one of the busiest shipping channels of the world, threatening coastal
inhabitants and presenting a tsunami risk to central London. There are no good
options.

Excellent video treatments by The History Guy:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=wP1kq9H7TYg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=wP1kq9H7TYg)

And Tom Scott:

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=R9u41aeItss](https://youtube.com/watch?v=R9u41aeItss)

------
ChrisGranger
I wonder how many ticking time bombs there are like this around the world...

